# ALL KIDDED Dreamer4/7, Sea Glass4/8, and Sheila4/9



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Dreamer
Due 4/9(Day 150)









































Sea Glass
Due 4/12(Day 150)

























Sheila
Due 4/14(Day 150)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer, Sea Glass, and Sheila*

:leap: More babies!!!

Dreamer looks soooo long, I bet theres 2 in there, SG and Sheila look to have 2 in there as well.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer, Sea Glass, and Sheila*

looking good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer, Sea Glass, and Sheila*

They are looking great.... :greengrin:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer, Sea Glass, and Sheila*

They are so pretty cant waite to see all the babies.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer, Sea Glass, and Sheila*

 We are still in the process of trying to figure out when and what and where with our moving, Ashley, so things are a little unstable right now, but I am seriously gonna do everything within my power to get a Dreamer doeling!!!! :drool: She looks absolutely wonderful!!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer, Sea Glass, and Sheila*

Well I'm keeping my fingers crossed for :kidred: :kidred: ray:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer, Sea Glass, and Sheila*

hope you have lots of girls!!!!!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer, Sea Glass, and Sheila*

I can't wait!!!!! :wahoo:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer, Sea Glass, and Sheila*

Some updated pics!

dreamer:

















Sea Glass:

















Sensation:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer, Sea Glass, and Sheila*

Udders are filling....I think that Dreamers has the most change, I hope that each of them go on 145 or 146 so they don't keep you waiting!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer, Sea Glass, and Sheila*

Dreamer today:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

wow she is looking ready, :thumb: we will soon get to see Viggo kids :clap: :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

Looks like...she is getting closer... :wink: :thumb: :hug:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

closer!!  hoping for :girl: :girl:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

I've been watching mare stare all night (well your night, my day) and dreamer looked really, really uncomfortable, you know, that uncomfortableness when they are getting ready to drop. Maybe babies today?

I hate to be horrible but I kinda wish they would kid during the night for you, so I could watch!  lol

I'm off to bed now anyway, good luck if she does pop (btw poor sea looks like she is going to explode)


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

Yeah, I saw that. She was up most of the night as far as I could tell, and she usually likes to sleep. But her ligs are still there this morning. Who knows, they could still loose their ligs and go later today. If they do I hope it's after midnight so they are Easter kids. :ROFL:  Or they could just go Easter morning. :thumb:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

Dreamer day 145 or 140









Sea Glass day 141









Sheila Day 144 or 140


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

im going with 140 for both


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

Shelia I am pretty sure is 140. But Dreamer I think is 145, cause i had to hold her on the last date and she didn't like the buck so much. lol

Plus Dreamer's ligs keep going and coming... :GAAH: :hair:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

seaglass is soo pretty


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

haha shirelle, wanna go into partnership with me to import some nigis??


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*



keren said:


> haha shirelle, wanna go into partnership with me to import some nigis??


depends :whatgoat:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

on??


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

so I just popped my head in on the girls and sea gave me a heart attack, looked like she was pushing, I think she was just repositioning trying to get comfortable though

eta well she has me paranoid now, she squatted and seemed to pee for a ridiculously long time


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*



keren said:


> on??


many things...

sorry I'm being uncommunicative atm

if you want to talk about it more how bout via email?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

 and hugs. dont apologise, I know what its like. I sent you a pm


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

got it & answered


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

Those girls look like they are all getting close......I can't get over how small nigis are. When I just saw Ashley in the pen with them thats when you really notice how short they are. By themselves they look bigger. but they are way smaller then boers.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

lol roger I thought the same thing. thought I was watching normal sized goats till ashley was in there, then I remembered how tiny they are


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

I think you were watching Sea Glass cough. She's got a chronic cough I can't get rid of. She's been wormed with Ivermectin at as high a dose as a dare with her being preggy. Once she kids i'm gonna use quest even though i hate the stuff. But I think It's resistant lung worms. who knows? :shrug: Could just be a touch of scaring from when that nasty respiratory bug swept through here last year. :scratch:

Good to see people are watching my goaties when I'm not. It's fun to come on here and read what they have been up to. :ROFL:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

no, I can pick when she's coughing, this was just a shifting round when she is sitting down, but I think its just her royal blimpiness trying to get comfortable

I did notice that she coughs alot though

watched dreamer coughing this morning (my morning, so your evening/night or something like that) and I thought she might accidently shoot her kids through to the other stall lol

Its a bit fun, watching them, experiencing the kidding season with you. I want to set one of these up for next year


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

Dreamer's Udder filled a bit more, but she still has ligs. :hair: :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

you laughed at me so I shall laugh at you :laugh:

so what day is she on now?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

143 or 147 :scratch:

Sea is on 144


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

Ok, after her Hay binge today her udder is filling!! Ligs are lower than they have ever been. :wahoo:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

haha I was right! Kiddos tomorrow


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

kids soon!! :wahoo:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

Shush! Don't let dreamer hear you or she will change her mind!!!!

Pics!

Around 10am or something like that:









Around 4pm:

























And around 7pm:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(closer?), Sea Glass, and Sheila*



RunAround said:


> Shush! Don't let dreamer hear you or she will change her mind!!!!


 :ROFL: :ROFL: You are too funny Ashley!!! :ROFL: I'll stay quiet :wink:

I'd say kids tonight/early tomorrow morning. I hope she doesn't keep you hanging!! :hi5:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(SOON!), Sea Glass, and Sheila*

looking good -- yah she certainly did fill in the past 9 hours


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(LIGS GONE!), Sea Glass, and She*

Ligs gone! :leap:

And Sea Glass's are a lot lower. :shocked:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(LIGS GONE!), Sea Glass, and She*

I've been watching cam for about 10 minutes...

C'mon Dreamer!!!  I want to see those babies!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(LIGS GONE!), Sea Glass, and She*

I think I'm seeing SG contracting...her tail has been going over her back and she's been standing in the same spot...Dreamer is laying and panting.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(LIGS GONE!), Sea Glass, and She*

Good luck tonight Ashley!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(LIGS GONE!), Sea Glass, and She*

well of course they are just trying to drive us insane, now sleeping quite happily and munching hay and cud ...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(LIGS GONE!), Sea Glass, and She*

:angry: :veryangry: :GAAH: :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(LIGS GONE!), Sea Glass, and She*

I TOTALLY know how you feel


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(LIGS GONE!), Sea Glass, and She*

:dazed: :hammer:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(LIGS GONE!), Sea Glass, and She*

LMFAO ... its now midnight and I am going to bed ... stupid does betchya now they will kid while I'm asleep ...


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(LIGS GONE!), Sea Glass, and She*

I can't believe she still hanging on!! :hair: She does look more uncomfortable though.

C'mon dreamer!!!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(LIGS GONE!), Sea Glass, and She*

I see a KID!!!! :stars: :stars:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(LIGS GONE!), Sea Glass, and She*

YUP and a BIG kid it is.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(LIGS GONE!), Sea Glass, and She*

I'm gonna guess it's a buck....


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(LIGS GONE!), Sea Glass, and She*

Ashley hasn't posted yet so we don't exactly know. I figure it is though.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(LIGS GONE!), Sea Glass, and She*

That is a BIG kid....hope Dreamer did well.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(LIGS GONE!), Sea Glass, and She*

From my end Dreamer did great and Ashley only had to assist a little bit. It amazes me how a doe the size of a medium size dog can spit out a kid that huge.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The April girls! Dreamer(LIGS GONE!), Sea Glass, and She*

LOL, See he seems like normal size to me after delivering Seven's buck kid.

yes... I said HE. :veryangry: :angry: :GAAH: :hair:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dreamer4/7, Sea Glass(Ligs going!), and Sheila*

Ligs are going on Sea Glass and Sheila! But I AM sleeping tonight. LOL

Keep your fingers crossed for some Does!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Dreamer4/7, Sea Glass(Ligs going!), and Sheila*

you better go to bed then  
congrats on your buckling  thanks for letting us watch :-}


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dreamer4/7, Sea Glass(Ligs going!), and Sheila*

congrats on the baby boy. to bad it wasnt a girl, He is big just like his daddy!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dreamer4/7, Sea Glass(Ligs going!), and Sheila*

congrats on the baby boy. to bad it wasnt a girl, He is big just like his daddy!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dreamer4/7, Sea Glass(Ligs going!), and Sheila*

More babies today! :leap: Sea Glass's ligs are gone and Sheila's are going.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dreamer4/7, Sea Glass(Ligs going!), and Sheila*

lets hope for some GIRLS in this batch of kids today

Yeesh!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dreamer4/7, Sea Glass(Ligs going!), and Sheila*

Yes!!! Think :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: ray: ray: ray: ray:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Dreamer4/7, Sea Glass(SOON!!!), and Sheila*

I see two kids!!!! :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dreamer4/7, Sea Glass(SOON!!!), and Sheila*

Yep, :kidblue: :kidred: :stars:

Detailed birth explanation on the thread by SweetGoats


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Dreamer4/7, Sea Glass(SOON!!!), and Sheila*

Congrats on the doe!!!!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Dreamer4/7, Sea Glass4/8, and Sheila(early labor)*

My daughter (age 4) and I have been watching Sheila (that is Sheila, right?) on the cam. We're addicted. This has been our conversation: Ruthie: "Look, mama, she's walking around." Me: "Yes, honey, she is." Ruthie: "Look, mama, she's scratching." Me: "Yes, honey, goats tend to do that sometimes." Ruthie: "Now what's she doing?" Me: "She's still standing there, honey. She's waiting on her babies." Ruthie: "When are they going to come?" Me: "That is the big question. Isn't it time for your bath?" Ruthie: "But I might miss something!!" Silly girl. :wink:


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Dreamer4/7, Sea Glass4/8, and Sheila(early labor)*

My family is addicted as well. We have missed every single one. I am determined not to miss this one.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Dreamer4/7, Sea Glass4/8, and Sheila(early labor)*

I have watched the births of Seven's buck and Dreamers buck, missed Sea and her twins, now watching Shelia. DH has been watching right along with me as he wasn't there when our doe had twins last year. He is fascinated with Mare Stare and Ashley's goats.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Dreamer4/7, Sea Glass4/8, and Sheila(early labor)*

I just saw that Shelia kidded w/ a doe!!!! :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dreamer4/7, Sea Glass4/8, and Sheila(early labor)*

Yep, Single doe. :stars: I thought she was black and white, but now that she has dried she is a VERY dark buckskin.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Ugh! Ruthie and I missed it!!! Congratulations!!! She's a cutie!
-Tina


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats on the babies! You got more doe kids this time around than I did! :ROFL:


----------

